# Show us your fish tanks



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a bit of fun.

Here is mine that I have done. Had the tank made to order .

YouTube video of mine;


----------



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

Few more YouTube vids











My favourite that aren't in the vids are my 3 zebra plecos(most expensive to)


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

very impressive!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That's really cool.

Have you ever thought about doing a Marine Reef Tank?

I'm currently in the process of buying stuff to start I guess what would be a Nano Reef Tank.


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

My nano reef






Need to do an updated video. It's all overgrown now - I need to get fragging!

Fish - looks like the camera freaked them out but there's a true perc clownfish, banggai cardinal, royal gramma and a trimma goby.
Inverts - feather duster, various types of hermit, various snails
Corals - some premium zoas, acros & montis, and some normal torches, hammers, acans etc

Current problems: unkillable mushroom anemonies stinging everything else and causing die back


----------



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

Starbuck88- I have definitely thought about it. Problem is mainly is time and marine as you know takes a lot longer with weekly changes etc. I do 2 changes a week at 40-50% . That takes around an hour or two a time once cleaning glass also.


----------



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

Ajm83- loving the tank. I do love all live corals etc.


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

b19bst said:


> Ajm83- loving the tank. I do love all live corals etc.


Thanks, I love it but it's been an absolute git at times. I've had dinoflagelates, bryopsis, valonia. All the worst pests. Even had bobbit worms at one point. Look those up on youtube. :doublesho It's also been wiped out three times when things have gone while I've been on holiday.

Makes detailing look like a cheap passtime too!


----------



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

I must say tanks are an expensive hobby. I never realised until we did this build a few years back. Had a lot smaller tank in the wall before. We lost soooo many fish with that one but they say smaller tanks are harder to keep. This one has been a lot easier in that sense being 400 litres. 

I would love all that in my tanks but would cost a small fortune. Got £1500 worth of tropicals in ours as it is due to the rarity of some. I know corals and marine fish are more expensive and you also have to feed the corals which I never knew up until a year ago.


----------

